# HS720 wheels up or down when clearing snow?



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

I’ve used my new HS720 twice now and am not quite sure if I’m doing it right. I can’t seem to clear in a straight line. The blower wants to keep twisting to the right. 

When you lift the handle to get the auger paddle to pull the blower forward should the wheels be on the ground or up in the air?

Thanks.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The wheels need to be on the ground. I have one of these machines and have never experienced it wanting to go off to the side. Maybe your exerting some sort of force that is causing it to do this.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Is it possible that the left side of your paddles are touching the ground more than the right side of the paddles? That could result in the left side of the machine pulling more than the right, steering you to the right.


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

It seems that I may be lifting the handle way to high causing the wheels to come a few inches off the ground and also causing too much of the paddles to scrape the pavement. 

I hope it never snows again and that I don’t get to verify if this is the case or not.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Lightly exert upward pressure to the handle bar. The paddles will touch the ground to propel the snow thrower


----------



## LittleBill (Nov 27, 2018)

do any of you have issues with the extreme right or left position dropping back the next position? it seems the dent is not deep enough


----------

